# WLan->Internet



## fanste (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir SUSE LINUX 9.3 installiert. Da ich nur über WLan ins Internet komme, brauc ich unbedingt diese Verbindung. Aber es will einfach nicht klappen. Bei der Installation habe ich meie Daten eingeben können, also die vom WLan, kann jetz aber nicht mehr dieses Einstellungsfenster unter YaST finden. Was muss ich dort genau einstellen? Wie bekomme ich dann über Wlan eine Verbindung ins Internet?

Ich habe eine WLan Karte von Prism Intersil. Mein DSL Modem ist von Avm Fritz. Mein PC ist der Medion MD8088. 

Erkannt wurde die Karte als eine von Intersil. Weiß aber nicht, ob es die richtigen Treiber sind. Hab auch schon bei dem Programm KInternet unter "drahtlose Verbindung" geschaut. Da steht, dass ich meine MAC Adresse nur aus Nullen besteht. 

Ich hoffe diese Infos reichen aus.
Danke schon im vorraus!

mb fanste


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juli 2005)

Also, so richtig helfen kann ich Dir aufgrund fehlender WLAN-Erfahrung leider nicht.
Ich kann Dir aber sagen, dass Deine WLAN-Karte vom Kernel unterstuetzt wird und somit die Verwendung des NDIS-Wrappers nicht notwendig sein duerfte.


----------



## fanste (23. Juli 2005)

Das sie unterstützt wird, habe ich auch schon in der SUSE Hilfe gefunden. Aber ich kanns sie einfach nicht so konfigurieren, dass sie auch funktioniert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juli 2005)

Nutzt Du KDE?
Wenn ja guck mal ob der KWiFiManager Dir vielleicht hilft.


----------



## canuzzi (23. Juli 2005)

Die mit dem Prism Chipsatz funktioniert auf alle Faelle, was gibt denn ifconfig fuer einen Output?


----------



## fanste (23. Juli 2005)

Also, das was ihr da gesagt habt, kann ich erst nachher testen. Aber irgendwo hat es mir mal ausgegeben, dass es bei der Wlan Karte einen Fehler gibt, weiß aber nicht bei was. War glaube ich beim Befhel ifup eth1 (eth1 ist die WLan Karte). Dann habe ich irgendwo was von einer Datei gelesen, die im Ordner /etc/networks/ ist unt interfaces heißt. Diesen Ordner gibt es nicht.

@reptiler
Ja ich nutze KDE. Wo finde ich den genanntes Programm, bzw. wie kann ich es installieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Juli 2005)

KWiFiManager duerfte Teil des kdenetwork-Paketes sein.
Es findet sich im Menue bei mir unter K -> Internet -> More Applications


----------



## fanste (10. August 2005)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde. 
Mit dem Manager komm ich auch nicht weiter. Weiß jemand noch was anderes? Was für ein Modul muss ich eigentlich bei der Konfiguration auswählen?


----------



## fanste (16. August 2005)

Hallo?
Will/kann den keiner mehr helfen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2005)

Im Kernel wird nur ein WLAN-Chip unterstuetzt, und der scheint schon recht alt zu sein, ist auf jeden Fall ein 11b.
Alles andere muss halt ueber ndiswrapper reguliert werden.
Mit dem Schlag ich mich auch grad rum.
Schau mal auf der Site im Wiki ob Deine Karte oder Dein Chip dort aufgefuehrt ist, meine ist dort natuerlich nicht vertreten, darum darf ich selbst knobeln.


----------



## fanste (16. August 2005)

Wie bekomme ich bekomme ich unter Windows die genaue Bezeichnung der Karte heraus? Ich will dafür jetzt nicht extra Linux starten, weil ich dazu die Festplatte austauschen muss (Ja, Ich habe leider nur einen PC   )

Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Glück mit deiner Karte!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2005)

Ich hab hier auch nur einen PC, aber halt beide Systeme drauf.
Ist das Ding USB oder PCI?
Je nachdem hilft Dir unter Linux lsusb oder lspci.
Unter Windows kannst Du mal in die Geraeteverwaltung (oder so aehnlich, mein 2K ist Englisch) schauen.
Jedoch kann es durchaus sein, dass dort nicht der Name des Chips angegeben wird.

Danke, Dir auch.
Meine lief vorhin fuer ein paar Minuten, dann wollte ich das ndiswrapper-Modul aus dem Speicher schubsen und es gab die altbekannte Kernel-Panic.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (17. August 2005)

> Alles andere muss halt ueber ndiswrapper reguliert werden.
> Mit dem Schlag ich mich auch grad rum.


Also ich benutze auch eine etwas exotischere WLAN-PCI-Karte mit RA-Link Chipsatz unter Suse 9.2 und mit ndiswrapper läuft das problemlos und stabil (glaub die 0.12er aus dem source gabaut)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. August 2005)

Ich hab SiS163U-Chipsatz.
Hab den Kernel schon mit 4K- 8K- und sogar 16K-Stacks kompiliert, alle 3 Treiber von der SiS-Website probiert und es laeuft noch immer nicht wirklich.
Ich hatte die Karte 2 mal mit dem 1.02er Treiber laufen.
ndiswrapper ist 1.2, auch aus dem Source gebaut.
Werd heute mal die CVS-Version vom ndiswrapper testen.


----------

